# Amp sending a constant signal



## jjbeenken (Feb 12, 2010)

What would cause my Arc Audio KS1000 to send a constant high voltage signal to the drivers. Doesn't matter if there is an input signal or not. There are no trouble lights flashing either? weird.


----------

